

BatteryBox: Massive update – design changes, feature additions and shipping info - pcl
http://blog.getbatterybox.com/post/100598969661/massive-update-design-changes-feature-additions-and

======
Animats
The link to the patent 7,517,222 is wrong; it's to an application with the
same title. Here's the key claim:

 _1\. A magnetic connector system comprising: a first connector having a first
plurality of electrical contacts and a plurality of magnets; and a second
connector having a second plurality of electrical contacts and a magnetic
element, the second plurality of electrical contacts being adapted to mate
with the first plurality of electrical contacts when the first connector
couples to the second connector, wherein the plurality of magnets of the first
connector are proximally located and are arranged in opposing polarities with
respect to each other so that when the first connector is brought in close
proximity to the second connector, magnetic field lines travel through the
magnetic element of the second connector from one of the plurality of magnets
in the first connector to another one of the plurality of magnets in the first
connector, thereby increasing magnetic attraction between the first connector
and the second connector._

All the magnets are in the laptop end of the connector pair, not the cable
end. Selling only the non-magnet end might not be infringing, since that's
just a metal plate around some contacts. You might be able to beat this. But
it would be tough.

If you really wanted to pull Apple's chain, you could make a better connector
than Apple makes. You could fix the problem with their smaller magnetic
connector, which is known to fall off too easily. Here's how.

There's an exotic device called the Correlated Magnetics MagPrinter
([http://www.correlatedmagnetics.com](http://www.correlatedmagnetics.com)).
This is a CNC machine which magnetizes magnets. Not just ordinary uniform
magnets, but single pieces of material with custom-designed magnetic patterns.
With this, you can make one piece of magnetic material behave as if it is
multiple magnets. You can create magnets with various self-aligning
properties. You could probably make a plug for Apple's socket which didn't
look like Apple's, didn't have a "plurality of magnets", mated with their
connector, and worked better.

TechShop in San Francisco has a MagPrinter, and any member can use it. They
also have the software you need to design the magnetic fields and create the
files for the MagPrinter.

So get busy and out-invent Apple.

~~~
timsher
Animats, your idea is great and it's something we considered a lot when we
were thinking about the connector. We almost went and did it. However there
were a couple of problems with that patents (as a side note - my co-founder is
actually a former patent troll, so we dug quite deeply into the patents). Our
priority was to not infringe on any of Apple's patents, so we were as thorough
as possible with our research.

Here are the main patents around the MagSafe:
[http://www.google.com/patents/US7645143](http://www.google.com/patents/US7645143)
[http://www.google.com/patents/US7901216](http://www.google.com/patents/US7901216)
[http://www.google.com/patents/US8087939](http://www.google.com/patents/US8087939)
[http://www.google.com/patents/US8177560](http://www.google.com/patents/US8177560)
[http://www.google.com/patents/US7311526](http://www.google.com/patents/US7311526)
(the key patent)

Here are the main claims (apart from the one you mentioned): (a) A first
connector comprising: a first plurality of electrical contacts, the first
plurality of electrical contacts to mate with a second plurality of electrical
contacts when the first connector couples to a second connector, wherein the
first plurality of electrical contacts consisting of a central contact to
convey a signal, two contacts to convey a power supply, one contact on each
side of the central contact, and two contacts to provide a return path, one
contact on each side of the central contact, wherein when the first connector
couples to the second connector, the first and second plurality of electrical
contacts define a corresponding plurality of electrical paths; and a magnetic
element, the magnetic element to mate with a plurality of magnets in the
second connector that are proximally located and arranged in opposing
polarities with respect to each other so that when the first connector is
brought in close proximity to the second connector, magnetic field lines
travel through the magnetic element of the first connector from one of the
plurality of magnets in the second connector to another one of the plurality
of magnets in the second connector.

(b - part of it) a plurality of movable first contacts to make electrically
conductive paths with a plurality of second contacts in a second connector
when the first connector is mated with the second connector, each of the
movable first contacts biased by one of a plurality of first springs;

The biggest problem is with the claim that speaks about a magnetic field from
multiple magnets (4 are present on computer side) traveling through a magnetic
element (ie. metal) on the connector side, which the patent states creates a
stronger attraction. We thought it would be possible to place metal bits on
the connector side in such a way that the magnetic field would only be passing
through one element - thus creating less of a magnetic attraction but being a
different invention. Unfortunately, at this point it becomes a matter of
proving wether or not that's what's actually happening (this was our biggest
worry as burden of proof would be on us).

There were another 2 - 4 other claims that also made it hard to improve upon
(also not infringe on any of their patents) and create our own connector - not
to mention the design patents.

I was actually thinking of writing a blog post about this issue, it was
extremely interesting to look into all of this.

------
Glyptodon
> "Recently however, we became aware of an Apple prohibition on re-using their
> products - even when their devices are not altered. Because of this, we
> decided it wouldn’t be appropriate to continue forward with our original
> plan."

...What? Can someone comment on the legality of such restrictions and the
pros/cons of following/ignoring them? (To me it seems like first sale doctrine
would be applicable, though that certainly wouldn't prohibit Apple from trying
to constrain their ability to purchase...)

~~~
dangrossman
Apple has in the past sued other accessory makers that reused recycled Apple
parts for patent infringement.

[http://appleinsider.com/articles/10/09/21/apple_sues_hyperma...](http://appleinsider.com/articles/10/09/21/apple_sues_hypermac_accessory_maker_over_magsafe_ipod_cables.html)

~~~
mmastrac
Didn't pg specifically call them lawsuit-proof?

Edit: s/lawsuit/apple/:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7460204](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7460204)

Also, I believe that your link was specifically related to them building their
own MagSafe connectors rather than they current business model that involves
severing an existing charger.

~~~
kalleboo
> I believe that your link was specifically related to them building their own
> MagSafe connectors

From his link:

> Instead of mimicking Apple's patented MagSafe connectors, Sanho's products
> actually rely on recycled official MagSafe products made by Apple. "Our
> charging cables use original Apple MagSafe connectors for maximum
> compatibility," the company's website reads

The issue is that even if they're right, nobody can afford to defend
themselves in the face of the financial might of Apple's lawyers. And Apple
can just refuse to sell to them/their suppliers - that's fully in their right.

------
toomuchtodo
How do you patent clipping a connector to a device?

~~~
freehunter
I loved that part. "We're going to complain because Apple won't let us use
their design, so we came up with our own design that we also won't let people
use".

~~~
igul222
Patenting it doesn't necessarily mean they won't let other people use it. It
could, for example, be for protection against Apple patenting it themselves
and not letting anyone use it.

~~~
timsher
Our intention is definitely defensive rather than offensive.

~~~
tw04
So I assume you're offering licenses royalty free to anyone who wants one?

------
pkulak
Seems like the course of action here would be to pay Apple the licensing fee
rather than building your own, very odd, clip on connector.

~~~
wmf
AFAIK Apple does not license MagSafe for any amount of money.

~~~
pkulak
Gotcha. I didn't notice that. That is a real shame.

------
colmvp
How come there's no test for the 15 inch Macbook Pro?

~~~
timsher
That would be my oversight - we tested it but didn't post it. Will update
today!

With the test the 15" MacBook lasted for around 4 hours, BatteryBox on its own
did about 2 hour 20min.

It's the equivalent of 58% of the battery, or 55Wh (the 15" MacBook has a 95Wh
battery).

